# Beginner grower light



## Thenic (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes I'm trying to experiment with growing and I just want to start out with 1 or 2 plants to begin with. I'm trying to spend as little money as possible considering I'm just a beginner and this will be my first time. I was wondering if this light would work with a plant or 2 (150 watt Agrosun dayspot bulb it's an incandescent bulb the site would not let me post the link so check it out if you can) is this light good to start out with for a plant and is it powerful enough to grow and flower a plant? I think 150 watts should do the trick for 1 or 2 plants but I'm not sure. Please help me out and let me know about this bulb and any suggestions on what would be a good light to start out with for a beginner just trying to grow a couple plants. Let me know Green Thumbs it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

Your best to go buy a track lighting set of say like 4 or 5 sockets..and fill them with CFL (those spiral energy saver lights) get the ones that are the highest lumen.. i think 7500k or 5000k something like that... it will cost you all of $35 or so at walmart..and as long as you only do one plant.. if you get 5 or 6 of those CFL in there.. you can grow.... for flowering.. some people say they get good yeilds off CFL... i suggest at leat a 150w HPS for flowering a single plant..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 19, 2007)

go to walmart and get a 4 ft flo 2 bulb fixture and find the bulbs with the most lumen output..stick em in the closet. NO INCANDESCENTS DON'T WORK even the so called plant bulbs.. get rid of it.

Get you some flos' man.


----------



## JRoc (Jun 19, 2007)

what about the flo's for plants i saw at th store the other day?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 5, 2007)

JRoc said:
			
		

> what about the flo's for plants i saw at th store the other day?


 
If they look like flood lights forget it !  It will get HOT in there so use cfl lites..

I am using cfl lites there 4) 42 watts= 150 and 4 foot flour. and 4 unit with 2 bulbs pre unit and 40watts in each bulbs and 3 more cfl 26 watts.  

My box is 3x4x7 and Yes i am going to Ebay and Buy the 250 hps to just throw into the middle. 

And take out all the 4 footer for my other Box I am going to make right after my Elect Bill comes in... YICKS hopefully it will be Low..


----------

